# Missing Ridge



## Al33 (Feb 20, 2012)

After a long battle fighting cancer Butch's wife Gwenn passed on to her greater rewards this morning. Many of you here know Butch personally and many have been praying for him and his wife for a long time now.

I ask that you continue to lift Butch and his son Robert up in prayer as they deal with this loss. He certainly appreciates all the past prayer support you have given already.

Thank you!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 20, 2012)

God bless you Butch, prayers for you my friend!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 20, 2012)

So sorry for the loss Mr Butch ...


----------



## fredw (Feb 20, 2012)

Butch, so sorry to hear this.  My prayers for you and the family continue.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 20, 2012)

sorry for your loss. prayer sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 20, 2012)

Prayers sent for the family and friends of Gwen.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news, may our God comfort you all


----------



## jagman (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry to hear of this  , god bless this family during this time .


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 21, 2012)

Condolences go out to Butch and family.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 21, 2012)

So sorry Butch.  May God Bless is our prayer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2012)

My deepest regrets, Butch. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 21, 2012)

Prayers lifting up Butch and Robert right now


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm very sorry.
Prayers for Butch and family.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I am so sorry Butch. My Prayers now continue for you and your family.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Butch

Winter is waning and Spring around the corner...

See you in the turkey woods my friend


----------



## golffreak (Feb 25, 2012)

Prayers sent and God Bless.


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Prayers lifted for Butch and his son.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry I missed this.

Prayers to the entire family.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 28, 2012)

I am late, but sending my prayers for the family.


----------

